# vote here for the bbbnet top 25 for december 29th



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

here is the thread for people to vote. 

**very important.**

i'm not entirely certain that i will be able to talley them. i am going to be visiting friends over new years and do not know if i'll be near a computer or not. i'll try, if someone else could do it, that would be great. otherwise, there may be a slight delay. there is nothing to doing it. you just give all #1 teams 20 pts, all #2 teams 19 pts, and on down the line. i actually add it up as people post them rather than doing it all at once.

i'll probably post my top 20 teams tomorrow.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

1. Georgia Tech
2. Uconn
3. Wake Forest
4. Louisvill
5. Stanford
6. North Carolina
7. Duke
8. Kentucky
9. Gonzaga
10. Oklahoma
11. Arizona
12. Illinois (Big win vs Mizzou)
13. St Joe's
14. Kansas
15. Vanderbilt
16. Michigan
17. Texas
18. Miss State
19. Wisconsin
20. Cincy

21. Syracuse
22. Mizzou
23. Maryland
24. Marquette
25. Pitts

And I'll add these up? When do I quit and post em?


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

If you need someone to do it, let me know, I've done something similar. Here are my rankings (subject to change):

1. UConn 
2. Georgia Tech 
3. Duke 
4. St Joe's 
5. UNC 
6. Arizona 
7. Oklahoma 
8. Wake Forest 
9. Louisville 
10. Stanford 
11. Kentucky
12. Gonzaga 
13. Illinois 
14. Vanderbelt 
15. Cinci 
16. Florida 
17. Pittsburgh 
18. Wisconsin 
19. Marquette 
20. Syracuse 
21. Florida State 
22. Purdue
23. Creighton 
24. Providence 
25. Maryland 

On the outside looking in:
Boston College
Rhode Island
Utah St.
Memphis
IUPUI


----------



## Kevin The Great (Dec 23, 2003)

1. UConn
2. Georgia Tech
3. Stanford
4. Wake Forest
5. Duke
6. Arizona
7. Louisville
8. Oklahoma
9. Kentucky
10. St. Josephs
11. North Carolina
12. Kansas
13. Cincinnati
14. Flordia
15. Gonzaga
16. Illinois
17. Pittsburg
18. Syracuse
19. Texas
20. Purdue
21. Maryland
22. Vanderbelt
23. Wisconsin
24. Miss. St.
25. Missouri


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

1) Georgia Tech
2) UConn
3) Duke
4) Wake Forest 
5) St. Joe's
6) UNC
7) Arizona
8) Louisville
9) Stanford
10) Kentucky
11) Oklahoma
12) Gonzaga
13) Illinois
14) Kansas
15) Vanderbilt
16) Florida
17) Cincy
18) Marquette
19) Wisconsin
20) Purdue


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Brian and UKFL, I think you both have mistakenly overlooked Stanford. I am sure it was not an intentional omission.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Brian and UKFL, I think you both have mistakenly overlooked Stanford. I am sure it was not an intentional omission.


This is like the third week in a row I accidentally left out a good team. I had them in my top 10 last week. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Brian and UKFL, I think you both have mistakenly overlooked Stanford. I am sure it was not an intentional omission.


Thanks I forgot about them.. I'll edit mine soon!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

1. Georgia Tech
2. UCONN
3. Wake Forest
4. Duke
5. Stanford
6. North Carolina
7. Oklahoma
8. Kentucky
9. Louisville
10. Saint Joe's
11. Gonzaga
12. Arizona
13. Kansas
14. Mississippi State
15. Illinois
16. Texas
17. Vanderbilt
18. Michigan
19. Oklahoma State
20. Pittsburgh


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

#1 Georgia Tech
#2 Connecticut
#3 Stanford
#4 Kentucky
#5 Wake Forest
#6 Duke
#7 Oklahoma
#8 Louisville
#9 St. Joseph's
#10 North Carolina
#11 Cincinnati
#12 Arizona
#13 Mississippi State
#14 Gonzaga
#15 Pittsburgh
#16 Kansas
#17 Vanderbilt
#18 Illinois
#19 Texas
#20 Wisconsin
#21 Texas Tech
#22 Michigan
#23 Oklahoma State
#24 Florida State
#25 Florida


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

1. Georgia Tech
2. Wake Forest
3. Stanford
4. St. Joseph's
5. Oklahoma
6. Pitt
7. Cincinatti
8. Duke
9. Uconn
10. Vanderbilt
11. UNC
12. Louisville
13. Kentucky
14. Arizona
15. Creighton
16. Miss St
17. Michigan
18. Wisconsin
19. Gonzaga
20. LSU
21. Syracuse
22. Providence
23, Illinois
24. Florida
25. Florida St.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Willo</b>!
> If you need someone to do it, let me know, I've done something similar. Here are my rankings (subject to change):
> 
> 1. UConn
> ...


NO KANSAS????



> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 1. Georgia Tech
> 2. Uconn
> 3. Wake Forest
> ...


you did not post Kansas either????


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Please present the Kansas case, rather then simply criticizing. 

Who has Kansas played better then on those lists.

Kansas is a 2 loss team, with a bad loss at Nevada, and Zero quality wins.

There I did the work for you. Kansas is #25 on my poll - I think I will remove them after giving it further thought.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

1. Louisville - how else are you gonna stop us from beating #1's?


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>CoolHandLuke</b>!
> 1. Louisville - how else are you gonna stop us from beating #1's?


And losing to unranked teams?  

And xubrew: Only the top 20 votes in everyone's poll count right?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Please present the Kansas case, rather then simply criticizing.
> 
> Who has Kansas played better then on those lists.
> ...


Yes Kansas lost to Stanford who is a Top 10 team. Yes they lost to Nevada. All teams have bad games. 

I admit that. They are a top 25 team no matter right now. If you are thinking that Kansas should not be on the list, lets look at Missouri. They lost to Gonzaga, Illinois, and Memphis, and they are on most top 25. I know you did not placed them on your Top 25 which in essense that is correct. 

Kansas beat a young and talent team Michigan State. They beat a good solid Oregon Team. Beat TCU at TCU which is hard to play. Beat a good qualit UC-Santa Barbra and UT-Chattnooga which Chanogga shuld have been in the Big Dance last season. 

So you just take Kansas off b/c I ask other users why Kansas is not on their top teams? That is not subjective at all.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> So you just take Kansas off b/c I ask other users why Kansas is not on their top teams? That is not subjective at all.


Just vote them #1 and it'll all even out....


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> Just vote them #1 and it'll all even out....


I won't do that. I won't over ranked Kansas just for sake of arguement. I will most likly will vote sometime between 12-20 where they should be. I won't place my top 25 until later after all the games are played.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

Until they prove they should be on the list, Kansas is a bubble team. The fact of the matter is they participated in a laugher against NEVADA, in which they were the team being humiliated. I would hesitate to say they've had a single good game yet (with the possible exception of MSU, who they beat fairly handily depite Simien and Langford out for the majority of the first half). And you have a point with MU, but if you take a look at junior's rankings, I don't believe he has them on there. 

I think the team will get it together and be a contender come March, but the fact is they're playing terrible right now.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> So you just take Kansas off b/c I ask other users why Kansas is not on their top teams? That is not subjective at all.


Yep. 

Kansas, BC, Texas, and Maryland were all fighting for that last spot. I gave it to Kansas, but when I looked at their schedule to date, I removed them.

Totally OBJECTIVE.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> I think the team will get it together and be a contender come March, but the fact is they're playing terrible right now.


Well put, I expect Kansas to be top 15 by season end.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well FSU just knocked off Maryland 79-75. 

So some people might want to take Maryland out of their rankings.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

1. Georgia Tech 
2. UConn
3. Wake Forest
4. Stanford
5. Duke
6. Oklahoma
7. Louisville
8. Saint Joe's
9. North Carolina
10. Kentucky
11. Arizona
12. Cincinnati
13. Pittsburgh
14. Wisconsin
15. Florida
16. Illinois
17. Gonzaga
18. Vanderbilt
19. Mississippi State
20. Syracuse
21. Florida State
22. Kansas
23. Purdue
24. Texas
25. Marquette

25. Oklahoma State


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

1. Georgia Tech 
2. UConn
3. Wake Forest
4. Stanford
5. Duke
6. Oklahoma
7. Louisville
8. Saint Joe's
9. North Carolina
10. Kentucky
11. Arizona
12. Cincinnati
13. Pittsburgh
14. Wisconsin
15. Florida
16. Illinois
17. Gonzaga
18. Vanderbilt
19. Mississippi State
20. Syracuse
21. Florida State
22. Kansas
23. Purdue
24. Texas
25. Marquette


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tr_west</b>!
> 1. Georgia Tech
> 2. UConn
> 3. Wake Forest
> ...


Sorry you can get rid of the first one


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Here are my rankings (subject to change):





> Last edited by Kevin The Great on 12-28-2003 at 07:52 PM





> Last edited by JuniorNoboa on 12-28-2003 at 04:18 PM





> Well FSU just knocked off Maryland 79-75.


This poll needs a set deadline.

More specifically, between after the last game on Sunday and before the first game on Monday. There are too many key Sunday night games right now to allow polls before this. 

These Saturday afternoon polls and re-submissions are out of control....

Let's do the people tallying this thing a favor and wait until all the games are played before turning in a poll. 

I will post mine later tonight...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> This poll needs a set deadline.
> ...


I agree, I was waiting to submit mine on Monday morning. 

xubrew is not around for a day or two. I will close the voting at 9am CDT on Monday. 

Then I know Brian34Cook said he will calacute the top 25, and make a new thread in regards to this.


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

here is my poll. as i said, my computer access has been limited.

yes, only the top 20 teams receive any points. as far as when to talley them up, i keep track of it on a piece of paper as people post them, and normally post the final results monday evening. 


1. georgia tech
2. wake forest
3. stanford
4. cincinnati
5. duke
6. louisville
7. kentucky
8. arizona
9. north carolina
10. connecticut
11. saint joseph's
12. oklahoma
13. illinois
14. wisconsin
15. gonzaga
16. vanderbilt
17. pittsburgh
18. kansas
19. florida
20. mississippi state



21. providence
22. marquette
23. michigan
24. toledo
25. florida state


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>xubrew</b>!
> here is my poll. as i said, my computer access has been limited.
> 
> yes, only the top 20 teams receive any points. as far as when to talley them up, i keep track of it on a piece of paper as people post them, and normally post the final results monday evening.


brian34cook has agreed to work on it after closing 9am CDT on MOnday.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1-Georgia Tech
2-Wake Forest
3-Arizona
4-Kentucky
5-UCONN
6-DUKE
7-Stanford
8-Oklahoma
9-St Joseph's
10-North Carolina
11-Cincy
12-Florida
13-Illinois
14-Wisconsin
15-Kansas
16-Louisville
17-Gonzaga
18-Pittsburgh
19-Vandy
20-Purdue


----------



## Rainmaker203 (Nov 28, 2003)

1.	Georgia Tech
2.	Connecticut
3.	Wake Forest
4.	Stanford
5.	Duke
6.	Oklahoma
7.	Kentucky
8.	Cincinnati
9.	North Carolina
10.	St. Joseph’s
11.	Arizona
12.	Vanderbilt
13.	Pittsburgh
14. Louisville
15.	Gonzaga
16.	Mississippi State
17.	Wisconsin
18.	Illinois
19.	Michigan
20.	Creighton
21.	Providence
22.	Syracuse
23.	Kansas
24.	Florida
25.	Florida State


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I'm short on time, and didn't have a chance to watch much hoops over chrismtas. This will have to do...

1. UConn
2. Duke
3. Cincinatti
4. Wake Forest
5. Georgia Tech
6. Arizona
7. Pittsburgh
8. Stanford
9. Oklahoma
10. North Carolina
11. Louisville
12. Saint Joe's
13. Kentucky
14. Wisconsin
15. LSU
16. Gonzaga
17. Illinois
18. Vanderbilt
19. Providence
20. Mississippi State


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of us have more time on Saturday to come up with a list, and update as necessary for changes on Sunday. I don't see a problem with that  

But not all people might be changing it, so I can see the problem.

The bigger problem, is that not everybody can post a poll between midnight on Sunday and 7:00 on Monday night. You are probably going to lose alot of polls because people will not be around at that time. 

But you will get more quality polls. 

So sure quality should win out over quantity - I would say you can post your poll on the weekend, but you must clearly show that it is edited on Sunday evening or Monday in order to validate the poll.

The closing time will need to be later then 9:00 am CDT Monday - maybe 6:00 pm CDT would be more appropriate.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Oh, I agree that some people are going to need to come up with their basic poll early in the weekend, and then update. But why not do this on your local computer, and then post it on Monday? xubrew claims that he tallies the votes as the polls come in - is it even possible then for him to go back in and change the totals, if you edit your post without leaving what your original poll looks like? 

I know it sounds like nitpicking, and it's probably not a big deal. I just agree that 15 up-to-date polls is better than 15 out of 30 polls being out-of-date.

6:00 sounds like a good time. People in charge, let me know if there's anything I can do to help tally the votes.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I decided to put it at 9am b/c I just did. I have no idea when xubrew useally closes it. I said 9am b/c since he won't be around much, and i thought that was a good time. You need to ask xubrew when he useally closes it. 

I do agree on everything was said. I did look back on the last two to see when xubrew closes it.

THe POLL WILL BE CLOSED as of 5pm CDT now.


----------



## Cycloneandy (Dec 16, 2003)

I will wait to put my Cyclones in the top 25 until after the Virginia Game. If we win though I will put them top 20.


----------



## bud9man (Dec 3, 2003)

1.	Connecticut
2.	Duke
3.	Arizona
4.	Georgia Tech
5.	Oklahoma
6.	Wake Forest
7.	North Carolina
8.	Kentucky
9.	Stanford
10. Illinois
11. Kansas
12.	Texas
13. St. Josephs
14. Purdue
15. Florida
16. Cincinnati
17. Gonzaga
18. Syracuse
19. Pittsburgh
20. Marquette
21. Dayton
22. Louisville
23. Wisconsin
24. Iowa
25. Florida State


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> I decided to put it at 9am b/c I just did. I have no idea when xubrew useally closes it. I said 9am b/c since he won't be around much, and i thought that was a good time. You need to ask xubrew when he useally closes it.
> 
> I do agree on everything was said. I did look back on the last two to see when xubrew closes it.
> ...


No problem closing it early today. 

Just discussing ideas for a set policy that would be agreeable to most for future weeks.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

1. Georgia Tech
2. Connecticut
3. Mississippi State
4. Stanford
5. Kentucky
6. Duke
7. Oklahoma
8. St. Joseph's
9. North Carolina
10. Cincinnati
11. Wake Forest
12. Louisville
13. Pittsburgh
14. Vanderbilt
15. Wisconsin
16. Arizona
17. Gonzaga
18. LSU
19. Creighton
20. Michigan
21. Syracuse
22. Providence
23. Florida State
24. Florida
25. Kansas


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

I was suspended for 5 days.

i'm glad ya'll left it open late so I could get my poll in.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> I was suspended for 5 days.
> 
> i'm glad ya'll left it open late so I could get my poll in.


ohh I just left open just for you, :uhoh:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> ohh I just left open just for you, :uhoh:


Haha. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

1. Georgia Tech
2. Stanford	
3. Wake Forest
4. Oklahoma
5. UConn
6. Kentucky
7. Duke
8. Louisville
9. St. Joseph's
10. UNC
11. Arizona
12. Vandy	
13. Michigan
14. Wisconsin 
15. Illinois
16. Mississippi State
17. Kansas	
18. Florida St.	
19. Creighton	
20. Syracuse

21. Cincinnatti
22. Marquette
23. Gonzaga
24. Florida
25. Providence


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> 
> 
> ohh I just left open just for you, :uhoh:


:rotf: Haha.. Anybody suprised he has Miss State at 3 ? Do I count that? Well..


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> 
> 
> :rotf: Haha.. Anybody suprised he has Miss State at 3 ? Do I count that? Well..


Unfortunately it must be counted...


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

voting closed.

Brian34Cook, please tally and post a new thread in regards to the rankings? Thanks.


----------

